# Microfire Warrior - where to buy?



## tysonb (Nov 12, 2005)

I am looking to get this in place of my 24 watt AE light, but so far after searching, the only place seems to be evay, and a few closed GBs.

shameless plug - willing to trade mine for a k500R if you have one.

Tyson


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 12, 2005)

Pacific Tactical Solutions is the store and Mike the man behind the counter 
bernie


----------



## Morelite (Dec 4, 2005)

Any place cheaper than $359?


----------



## john2551 (Dec 4, 2005)

tysonb said:


> I am looking to get this in place of my 24 watt AE light, but so far after searching, the only place seems to be evay, and a few closed GBs.
> 
> shameless plug - willing to trade mine for a k500R if you have one.
> 
> Tyson


 
Tyson,

I have a K2000R on order from PTS (pacific tactical solutions). Mike told me they should be "coming soon".

John


----------



## john2551 (Dec 4, 2005)

Morelite said:


> Any place cheaper than $359?


 
Where did you find a K2000R for $359???????????


----------



## Morelite (Dec 4, 2005)

$359 is for the K500R


----------



## john2551 (Dec 5, 2005)

tysonb said:


> I am looking to get this in place of my 24 watt AE light, but so far after searching, the only place seems to be evay, and a few closed GBs.
> 
> shameless plug - willing to trade mine for a k500R if you have one.
> 
> Tyson


 
Tyson,

Why do you want to downgrade from a 24w HID to a 10w HID?

John


----------



## tysonb (Apr 9, 2006)

oops - missed this a while back.... 

I need the smaller size, plain and simple 

Thanks,


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 9, 2006)

john2551 said:


> Tyson,
> 
> I have a K2000R on order from PTS (pacific tactical solutions). Mike told me they should be "coming soon".
> 
> John



how much did you order your k2000r for?
im thinking about getting one depending on how it performs. but it doesn't seem to be getting here anytime soon  

i've held out buying a light because of this release but this wait is getting annoying...


----------



## john2551 (Apr 13, 2006)

scaredofthedark said:


> how much did you order your k2000r for?
> im thinking about getting one depending on how it performs. but it doesn't seem to be getting here anytime soon
> 
> i've held out buying a light because of this release but this wait is getting annoying...


 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1294451&postcount=26


----------



## scaredofthedark (Apr 13, 2006)

what i meant was did you get the cpf discount with that?


----------



## john2551 (Apr 15, 2006)

scaredofthedark said:


> what i meant was did you get the cpf discount with that?


 
The light is not yet available for sale. I'm waiting patiently. Once it is on sale i'm sure Mike @ PTS will give CPF members a discount.


----------



## Blaze (May 19, 2006)

Since Mike @ PTS is no longer going to continue to stock the Microfire line after his current stock has sold out does anyone know where to buy the MicroFire Warrior K2000R? I Tried emailing the company that makes them but they decided a silent approach was the way to sell their products. Web addresses would be nice.


----------



## john2551 (May 20, 2006)

Blaze,

What country are you in? Trademe in New Zealand is a Microfire dealer.

John


----------



## Blaze (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply John, found "Trademe New Zealand Microfire dealer" he seems to only deal with the K500R not the K2000R, cant email him unless I sign up to that particular website. I guess it dosent matter anyways need someone to do a side by side comparison/review of the K2000R and AE 24W HID light before I buy the light. I guess alot of people are having problems finding the K2000R let alone do a comparison. You wonder how Microfire survive.


----------



## Crot (May 20, 2006)

Purchased my K500R from PTS... great light, small, good build quality, cranks a lot of light - 100% satisfied. 

Excellent service from Pacific Tactical... I'm convinced he ships as soon as he hangs up. 

A number of people have indicated that a 24w should be considered as a substitute for the 10w. If you own one you immediately appreciate the size and weight, and the light output is adequate for any application. I owned the 24w for a couple of months - which I sold on eBay because it was to big/heavy to use frequently (it did produce more light). 

My wife and I use the 10w for a 3 mile walk every night in a totally dark environment, and it works great for safety and illumination (in combination with 2 9mm). In my opinion, the K500R is worth the price.


----------



## Morelite (May 20, 2006)

PTS doesn't seem to have the K500R anymore, only a few accessories.


----------



## vortechs (May 21, 2006)

Morelite said:


> PTS doesn't seem to have the K500R anymore, only a few accessories.



I traded email with Mike from PTS last week. He confirmed that he will not be restocking MicroFire products. Once his current stock sells, that's it, so if you want to get a MicroFire product from PTS, act now before they're gone. I don't know if he has any MicroFire HID's left, he might be out of the HID lights from the looks of the PTS website, but it would probably be best to contact Mike directly and ask.


----------



## River Runner (May 31, 2006)

I have a K500, but not the K500R. It is slightly smaller than the "R", but isn't rechargeable. I also have a few M4s if you need any. As far as I know, PTS and I are the only authorized dealers in the US. 

I also have a K2000R that was sent to me for testing. It works great and is very bright. Takes a little longer to warm up than the K500, though. If there is enough interest I could reorder some of the K500Rs for folks. Let me know.


----------



## AlexGT (May 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard River Runner! The way I read your post sounds to me you are a dealer, mind If you introduce yourself? And what lights do you carry?

AlexGT


----------



## john2551 (Jun 1, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Welcome aboard River Runner! The way I read your post sounds to me you are a dealer, mind If you introduce yourself? And what lights do you carry?
> 
> AlexGT


 
Yes, i'm interested too!

1) Where are you in the USA?
2) How much is the K2000R?
3) When will it be for sale?
4) would you be willing to have it tested against the other 24w HIDs: http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/24w/24comp.html & then returned after the test?
5) Do you have a website?
6) What type of warranty comes with the K2000R?



John


----------



## River Runner (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Yes, I am a MicroFire dealer. I decided to carry their line for a couple of reasons. First, I am irrationally fascinated by lights, lasers, knives and gadgets. MicroFire helped satisfy my "need" for the lights. Second, I get to check out all the cool stuff before it's available to the general market. I love hunting, fishing and kayaking. It seems I spend a lot of time outdoors and overnight doing these things. I use these lights frequently when outdoors.

John - I'll try to answer your questions.
1) I'm located in the West Texas area, sometimes referred to as Waste Texas. San Angelo is my home.
2) I think the retail on the K2000R is somewhere in the mid to upper $400s. I'll have to check to make sure.
3) I believe MicroFire is shipping the K2000R now, but I only have the demo unit. It is new, except for my charging it and testing it for a few minutes. I'm not sure if they'll let me sell it, but sometimes it's easier to ask forgiveness than get permission (if you know what I mean).
4) I would be willing to send the unit off for testing, but would want information about who performs the testing and how long it would take. Also, would not want the unit subjected to any drop tests or similar.
5) Sorry, no web site. 
6) I've emailed my contact @ MicroFire to ask for a clarification on their warranty. I hope to get a response by tomorrow.

Also, I do this on the side so my overhead is virtually nothing. Consequently, I will give any CPF member a 15% discount on MicroFire items - 20% on M4s ($56 + $5 Priority Mail) because I have a number of them in stock. Right now all I have left in stock is a bunch of M4s, 1 K500, 1 K2000R and a few replacement M4 xenon bulbs and xenon/led head units. Let me know if anyone is interested. For items not in stock I'll have to put together an order, which may take a little while since I must order $5,000 minimum. But if several folks want the HID lights it won't take much time to come up with $5k.

Thanks,
RR


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 1, 2006)

What about the non-rechargeable version of the K2000? Runs on 8xCR123? Is this one available, too?
bernie


----------



## john2551 (Jun 1, 2006)

Mr. Ted Bear (Jeff Hong) & Ken Shiro do the testing in Chatsworth CA. If you read the 3 sticky threads in the HID section you will see how the testing is done. If the K2000R proves to be brighter than the AE PL24 then i'm sure you will have enough CPF members who want one for your minimum order requirements.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 1, 2006)

BTW, what run time lengths are you experiencing with the K2000R?


----------



## River Runner (Jun 1, 2006)

Bernie - I'm assuming that the non-rechargeable is available. I sent an email to my MicroFire contact and hope to hear back by tomorrow.


John - I haven't used it enough to find out how long the rechargeable battery will last. MicroFire advertises 50 minutes, but an independent verification would be more reliable. I took it out to the ranch and shined it around just to see how bright it was. It threw a really nice beam, much brighter than the K500 lights. It takes a little longer to warm up, but for those who can wait it seemed really bright to me. Note that I didn't have the luxury of comparing it side-by-side with comparable lights.

If you would be so kind as to have Jeff and/or Ken contact me I would be happy to make the light available for testing. Then everyone will know what to expect in advance.

Thanks, RR


----------



## john2551 (Jun 1, 2006)

I just sent a PM to Jeff about it.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 1, 2006)

RR, thanx!
And yepp, please contact those HID specialits ... we would be most grateful for a comparison by those guys!
bernie


----------



## vortechs (Jun 2, 2006)

River Runner said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. Yes, I am a MicroFire dealer.



Hi River Runner, 

Welcome to CandlePower Forums! :wave: 

Glad to see you here.


----------



## john2551 (Jun 2, 2006)

RR,

Yes i know the advertised run-time is 50 minutes. I just wanted to see what the "real use" run-time was. Some companies like to exaggerate their claims!

John


----------



## vortechs (Jun 4, 2006)

I just got a MicroFire M4 from River Runner, so I can vouch for his excellent customer service and 100% positive eBay feedback.
:goodjob:


----------



## john2551 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, River Runner aka LCarrico has 100% (+) ebay feedback dating back to 1999! He has sold many microfire lights on eBay: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback&userid=lcarrico&items=25&page=1&frompage=-1&iid=8818947279&de=off


----------



## River Runner (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments and support. Yes, I have been selling Microfires on ebay for awhile now. When I get a chance I'll put up a thread on CPF with a special. Until then, I've got an M4 starting tonight. 

Thanks, RR (lcarrico on ebay)


----------



## john2551 (Jun 7, 2006)

RR,

Have you set up an evaluation of the K2000R with Jeff yet? Do you have a price for the K2000R yet?

John


----------



## River Runner (Jun 7, 2006)

No eval setup yet. I was expecting Jeff to contact me but haven't heard anything. 

On the price, I keep forgetting to look it up when I get home. I'll try to remember tonight. 

RR


----------



## arikm6 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hallo from BIelefeld in Germany,


I would like to buy a K2000r, but there is no possibility to get one in Germany.:thumbsdow 

Dear River runner, could you ship a k2000r to germany?


Greetings



River Runner said:


> No eval setup yet. I was expecting Jeff to contact me but haven't heard anything.
> 
> On the price, I keep forgetting to look it up when I get home. I'll try to remember tonight.
> 
> RR


----------



## River Runner (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes, Arik. I have shipped lights to Germany before. If we do this I'll need to get some additional information from you for German Customs folks, but it's nothing too intrusive. To come up with an exact shipping cost I will need your address. I'll try to get you a cost for the light today. 

However, I have promised the light for testing if Jeff contacts me. I need to give him a couple of more days to do so. I guess I could order another for that purpose if it's not something he can get to soon.

RR


----------



## River Runner (Jun 8, 2006)

I found the retail price for the K2000R. It is $488. I've offered this light at a 15% discount, making it $415. Thanks, RR.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 8, 2006)

RR ... did *you* contact TedBear or are you waiting for some of us to do this for you?

Also ... I'd be interested in the CR123 version of the K2000 ... if tis actually works 

bernie


----------



## That_Guy (Jun 8, 2006)

I found this site reviewing the K2000R after googling for Microfire K2000R. It's in Japanese, but with Google translator you can pick up some good information:

-Physically identical to the K500R, which is already one of the smallest 10w HIDs, making the K2000R very small for its class.

-Official runtime is specified at 40 min, not 50.

-Measured runtime was 38min, but the article talks about it not being fully charged. It’s hard to understand, but I gather that the 38min figure is after disconnecting the light from the charger when the charger led turns on, at which point the light is only 80% charged. When the light is fully charged you can get an extra 4-5 mins of runtime.

-Battery pack is 2150mAh. Could possibly be modified to 2400mAh or 2600mAh with the better LG 18650 cells for a few extra mins of runtime.

-Fully regulated. Regulation circuity is a lot more precise than the Shark II. The K2000R is very flat, the Shark II looks like a mountain range.

-Lux @ 1m is over 125 000 after it has fully warmed up, vs. 40 000 for the K500R and 100 000 for the Shark II. Note that this is lux, says nothing about lumens.

-Warms up much faster than the Shark II, but it is still pretty slow. Takes 50 secs to reach 100 000 lux (80% of max), vs. 3 seconds for the K500R to pass 32 000 lux (80% of max). 

-The runtime graph only goes for 8 mins. The sudden drop at 5 mins is due to the light being bumped.

-Light gets very hot. Too hot to hold with bare hands after 15 mins, gloves required. Body temperature reaches nearly 60°C.


----------



## River Runner (Jun 9, 2006)

Bernie - John2551 sent Jeff a PM on 6/1. I haven't heard anything back yet. 

That_Guy - I was comparing the K500 and K2000R side-by-side today. It is much, much brighter. And yes, it takes longer to warm up. You need to be willing to wait a while if you want the K2000.

RR


----------



## john2551 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lance,

I sent Jeff a PM also on 6/1, he replied back to me that he would "get on it" so i'm surprised he hasn't gotten back to you yet. Well I'll wait for the evaluation even if it takes a while. I'm in no rush.

Wow, 60*C is ~150*F, that very hot!  

38-42 minutes run-time, that's not very hot. :sigh:

John


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jun 10, 2006)

it's rechargeable so i don't mind the runtime being a bit short...but 150F....? damn good thing i got alot of gloves haha

River runner do you know when you're going ot have the special on CPF? and is that 415 final price or will there be shipping too?


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking at the review mentioned above it looks lke the K2000 is just a bigger K500 ... which is kind of disappointing since I thought they'd correct some of the mistakes of the K500 with their new model ... like the horrible beam quality (looks to be the same in the review), the anodise etc.
bernie


----------



## john2551 (Jun 10, 2006)

Bernie,

When Jeff evaluates it we will the know about:
-beam quality
-overall brightness/output
-heat generated
-runtime
-throw

Then we can decide if it measures up to the AE PL24. One award the K2000 already wins is the award for the smallest 24w HID light.

John


----------



## River Runner (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey guys - my bad. I had received a message from Mr. Ted Bear promptly on the 1st. I only just now found my old messages. I have responded and we should talk soon about the test. Thanks, RR.


----------



## john2551 (Jul 1, 2006)

Lance,

Any more info available to give us about the K2000R?

John


----------



## lightrod (Jul 2, 2006)

I am crazy obsessed with lots of light output in relatively small lights, so I spend most of my time on the LED threads. I use a simple metric to compare lights - lumens of output per cubic inch of light: the "WOW" factor. A very good value for LED's is 50. The clear winner in the LED world is the Orb Raw Ns coming in at about 70 (~50 lumens in a whopping 0.70 cubic inches). Out of curiosity I looked at my Acro X990 HID which blows me away for ouput, but it's pretty big at ~135 cu/in and yields "only" 24 lumens per cubic inch. 

So I just took a stab at this calculation for the K2000 and came up with 67! (1800 lumens and ~27 cubic inches). :wow: 

So now I "need" this light - dangit!  :sigh:


----------



## john2551 (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I think it will be several more years before they get an LED to put out 1800 lumens in a 8" long flashlight. LED is progressing very fast though. For now HID is the way to go for "high powered" lights.


----------

